# Tips for lowering humidity?



## klau01 (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm planning on getting a giant asian mantis, and I'm worried about the humidity levels. My house is usually around 61%-64% humidity, and I know this species do the best at 40%-60% and can die if the humidity is too high. I'm gonna be keeping it in an all mesh enclosure so ventilation shouldn't be a huge problem. I'm unsure if I should even bother misting the enclosure given the humidity level my room is, but I know the mantis will still need to drink.... however, misting the enclosure will just raise the humidity even more. Are there any simple solutions to this? Or should I cut my losses and go with a different mantis?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2020)

You don't need to worry about that. That's fine.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 17, 2020)

Air humidity really isn't much of a factor unless it is for molting. It is usually about how hydrated the mantis is. I had a big hatch of giant Asians and they are always thirsty and love being misted. If you really are concerned you could go with a different mantis, like a ghost or a sphodromantis but you should be fine.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 17, 2020)

klau01 said:


> I'm planning on getting a giant asian mantis, and I'm worried about the humidity levels. My house is usually around 61%-64% humidity, and I know this species do the best at 40%-60% and can die if the humidity is too high.


it will be very well ventilated in a mesh. I wouldnt worry about it.

Put a plant in the mesh cube and simply spray water on the leaves near it for drink. Forget substrate.

Feed high moisture content snacks before an upcoming molt, like waxworms.


----------



## klau01 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you all for the input!


----------



## klau01 (Jul 18, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> it will be very well ventilated in a mesh. I wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> Put a plant in the mesh cube and simply spray water on the leaves near it for drink. Forget substrate.


I was planning on getting one of those cylindrical net cages for when it's small, would a 12 x 12 mesh cube be too big for it as a nymph??


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 19, 2020)

Probably. It should only get one that big at L5-L6.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 19, 2020)

klau01 said:


> I was planning on getting one of those cylindrical net cages for when it's small, would a 12 x 12 mesh cube be too big for it as a nymph??


Ive seen small.mesh cubes before ..6x6x6 I think.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 20, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Ive seen small.mesh cubes before ..6x6x6 I think.


https://store.raisingbutterflies.org/category-s/1818.htm

Like some of these...


----------

